# Seachem Excel Alternatives



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

I've heard of some alternatives to Seachem's Excel. What are they and are there any benefits? I started looking at the growth I've had so far in the past 2 months and I'm content with the growth rate. Therefore it's causing me to second think if I want make the investment in pressurized. Thanks!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi JEden8,

Here you go, enjoy all 25 pages! Or just you can just remember the word glutaraldehyde.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Lots of reading on this site too...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/search.php?searchid=5403950

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/search.php?searchid=5403962

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/search.php?searchid=5403972


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

---Disregard...Please see post below---


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Well actually...I think I decided now after further review that I will be switching to pressurized. Here's my math:

*Dosing Excel*
Requires 380mL of Excel/month totaling 9.12 bottles of Excel. I just rounded it up to 10 and calculated each bottle at $16 with tax so it would cost me $160/year for dosing excel in my 90 gallon tank. This is with doing a water change every two weeks and adding 10mL of Excel every day.

*Going Pressurized*
I would have $161.26 in up front costs for an entry level pressurized setup. On top of that it will cost me $40-$60/year in refill's on a 5lb tank. Therefore the first year would cost me $201-$221 in initial setup and refill's.

Now for the big difference. With the costs above, by the end of the second year I would have only paid $241-$281 with a pressurized setup where as with Excel, I would already be at $320. At the end of 5 years, I would have spent somewhere around $361-$441 with pressurized and $800 with Excel. Now I understand that with the pressurized route there may come a time that extra expenses will come into play but with the price difference after 5 years of over $400, those expenses shouldn't be anymore than that.

Thanks again for the links!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's a little more math to consider....

You need 380ml per month. A gallon has 3785ml. A gallon of Metricide 14 is stronger than Excel so once you dilute it, you are getting more than a gallon, or you dose less in the concentrated form. A gallon of Metricide 14 is a little less than $30 shipped. So there you have the same thing as Excel only you are getting a years worth for $30.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to talk you into the Metricide. In fact, I don't use it, I use pressurized CO2. I just thought I'd throw something else out there to think about.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Excel and others of its type make a lot more sense for a small tank than a 90 gallon. I'd go with pressurized as well, particularly if you're enjoying the planted tank hobby and intend to continue on with it.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Here's a little more math to consider....
> 
> You need 380ml per month. A gallon has 3785ml. A gallon of Metricide 14 is stronger than Excel so once you dilute it, you are getting more than a gallon, or you dose less in the concentrated form. A gallon of Metricide 14 is a little less than $30 shipped. So there you have the same thing as Excel only you are getting a years worth for $30.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to talk you into the Metricide. In fact, I don't use it, I use pressurized CO2. I just thought I'd throw something else out there to think about.


I agree with you 100% on the money savings for that. The one thing that I have is a 4x54w T5HO light and only use 2. I just purchased new bulbs for this light and would like to get back to the high light again. However, I do like the growth that I'm getting with just using Excel but also am battling multiple algae's that will be removed with adding pressurized. Multiple deciding factors unfortunately. :icon_sad:


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, with that kind of light I'd go pressurized as well.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

FACT: Pressurized grows better plants than Excel alone. I use both and they dont even really compare.


----------



## Green Thumb Aquatics (Jan 1, 2012)

+1 pressurized..


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

JEden8 said:


> Well actually...I think I decided now after further review that I will be switching to pressurized. Here's my math:
> 
> *Dosing Excel*
> Requires 380mL of Excel/month totaling 9.12 bottles of Excel. I just rounded it up to 10 and calculated each bottle at $16 with tax so it would cost me $160/year for dosing excel in my 90 gallon tank. This is with doing a water change every two weeks and adding 10mL of Excel every day.
> ...


i would say both numbers are off a little. if you are using a lot of excel you would get a 2l bottle which saves you money. if you use 360ml a month it would be 4500ml for the year which would be a little more then two 2l which would be more like $64 a year.(if my math is right)
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4656

the co2 shouldnt be $60 to fill for the year. figure one refill ever 6 months or so maybe even longer. last time i filled/swapped my 10 pound co2 i think it was $15-$20. if you have the room i would get the biggest co2 tank you can fit as well. 

another thing with co2 is if you get more tanks you can spit the lines and run co2 to several tanks with 1 regulator. also with pressurized you can set it up and forget about it for months at a time. dont have to always add it with excel so you save time as well. like the others said co2 gas is better then the excel liquid.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

I agree with everyone. This is my first tank thqt I haven't gone pressurized. Wanted to see how it went with excel while I saved up the money to buy a pressurized setup for this tank. Like they say, once you go pressurized you never go back lol


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Pressurized was awesome. And after running it for months with super high light. I get just as good of growth just slower with medium low light and my bottle lasts a lot longer. To give u an idea. I was going through a 5lb in 2 moonths on a 29. My plants were rediculous growth machines. Now im on month 4  my refills are 12 dollars.. my initial setup was 500. As i skimped on a paintball reg. And very quickly learned the vvalue of a good reg


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> Pressurized was awesome. And after running it for months with super high light. I get just as good of growth just slower with medium low light and my bottle lasts a lot longer. To give u an idea. I was going through a 5lb in 2 moonths on a 29. My plants were rediculous growth machines. Now im on month 4  my refills are 12 dollars.. my initial setup was 500. As i skimped on a paintball reg. And very quickly learned the vvalue of a good reg


What are you running now in ppm with your current medium-low light setup?


----------

